# Carpenter Ants won't go away!



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

We are having a problem with large black ants that I believe are carpenter ants. We have put Spectracide 3 Lb Ant Shield Insect Killer Granules around but we have a dog and he likes to eat the stuff but are afraid he'll get sick if we leave it out. I have sprayed Spectracide 32 oz. Triazicide Insect Killer for Lawns & Landscapes Concentrate around the foundation to no avail. In the past we have used Advance 375a Select Granular Ant Bait and that worked prior to us having our dog. Not sure what the best stuff to use and if we have to put the dog in separate room for a couple days than we will do it. Please advise.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been having good luck with alpine wsg

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/alpine-wsg-p-2876.html

and Advion Bait

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/advion-ant-bait-gel-p-932.html

but they key is to find the nest and not just treat your yard and perimeter.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm a big fan or Terro: http://www.amazon.com/TERRO-Killer-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1433974765&sr=8-1&keywords=terro

Terro is basically sugar, water, and borax. Put it high so your dog won't find/eat it.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I found terro to be a little too fast acting. seems like terro kills the ants before they can share it with the colony. Terro kills the ants well, but my experience is that advion is better at making sure the whole nest gets a share.


----------

